# Special Forces Ring



## Viper1 (Jul 1, 2018)

After a limited search, felt compelled to add a thread.

Anyone here own or wear a Special Forces ring? Any recommendations on what to get or where to get one?

Pics helpful. Looking for something for I can wear 24/7/365.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 1, 2018)

I've only seen the first link of rings in person, friend had one of the signet style...looked sharp.

Rhudy's U.S. Military Jewelry 

Haven't seen any of the below in person.

Military
The Classic Special Forces Ring


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jul 2, 2018)

Aren't you boys 'sposed to wear Rolex watches, blue star sapphire rings, and carry a Randall knife?

“A Special Forces Soldier”

(Author Unknown)

A Special Forces Soldier

As seen by his Post Headquarters:

A drunken, brawling, Jeep stealing, woman corrupting, Liar, with a star sapphire ring, Rolex watch and Randall Knife.

As seen by himself:

A tall, handsome, highly trained professional killer, female Idol, star sapphire ring wearing, Randall Knife carrying Gentleman who is always on time due to the reliability of his Rolex watch.

As seen by his wife:

A stinking member of the family who comes home once a year in the back door with a rucksack full of dirty laundry, a hard-on, and three months later goes out the front door for another Year.

As seen by his Commander:

A fine specimen of a drunken, brawling. Jeep stealing, woman corrupting Liar, with a star sapphire ring, Rolex watch and a Randall Knife.

As seen by the Department of The Army:

An overpaid, over ranked tax burden who is indispensable because he has volunteered to go anywhere, do anything at any time as long as he can booze it up, brawl, steal Jeeps, corrupt women, lie, wear a star sapphire ring, Rolex watch and carry a Randall Knife.

As seen by the enemy:

The meanest mother in the valley.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 2, 2018)

F.CASTLE said:


> Aren't you boys 'sposed to wear Rolex watches, blue star sapphire rings, and carry a Randall knife?
> 
> “A Special Forces Soldier”
> 
> ...



Got two of three. The ring completes the ensemble.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jul 2, 2018)

You need to talk to Venus Jewelry in Bangkok - they will take care of you. Their website seems to be down right now; I'll dig through my old business cards to see if I can find an email address for you. Failing that, your brothers at SFA chapter 3 may be able to help you out.


----------



## Raksasa Kotor (Jul 2, 2018)

Looks like their website is back up: Venus Jewelry Thailand

Just for a rough frame of reference, about six years ago I paid Venus $70 for a sterling silver ring very similar to what you're looking for - it was part of a custom run of about 50 rings for my organization; I'm not sure how much that factored into the pricing, but it seemed very reasonable to me.


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 5, 2018)

F.CASTLE said:


> Aren't you boys 'sposed to wear Rolex watches, blue star sapphire rings, and carry a Randall knife?
> 
> “A Special Forces Soldier”
> 
> ...



 That pretty much sums it up...except you may want to add a few more vehicles
[GROUP=][/GROUP]...not that I would have first hand knowledge of such things


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 25, 2018)

Custom ordered this one. Should arrive in 3-4 weeks. Rhudy’s “Cigar band style”


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 25, 2018)

wow that's beautiful!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 25, 2018)

Panties off!!!!


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 25, 2018)

Nice choice, looks great!


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 25, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Custom ordered this one. Should arrive in 3-4 weeks. Rhudy’s “Cigar band style”
> 
> View attachment 23832


Website?


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 25, 2018)

Rhudy's U.S. Military Jewelry

The CIB at the bottom is a very nice touch Viper1


----------



## F.CASTLE (Aug 25, 2018)

Moto.


----------



## Gunpowder (Aug 25, 2018)

NICE...hmmm


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 26, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Rhudy's U.S. Military Jewelry
> 
> The CIB at the bottom is a very nice touch Viper1



Thanks. The jeweler suggested it. They can custom build a lot of designs. A lot is on their FB page.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 26, 2018)

What does the blank beret flash represent? Cool design.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 27, 2018)

I'm guessing.....1st SFG.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 27, 2018)

Ah so not blank at all.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 28, 2018)

Correct!


Kraut783 said:


> I'm guessing.....1st SFG.
> 
> View attachment 23840


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 28, 2018)

The lack of colour compared to the other flash had me scratching my head but when Kraut pointed it out I realised you'd used the natural colour of the ring- pretty clever and cool IMO.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Perfect


----------



## Topkick (Sep 5, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> View attachment 23982View attachment 23983Perfect


Super cool! You earned it, wear it.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 5, 2018)

Some Major Badass right there...


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 5, 2018)

Looks even better in person, very nice!!


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 5, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Some Major Badass right there...


Only badass because my NCOs and soldiers drove me hard. I am trainable


----------



## Topkick (Sep 5, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Only badass because my NCOs and soldiers drove me hard. I am trainable


Support goes along way, but we cant do it for you! YOU earned the title.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 6, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> Only badass because my NCOs and soldiers drove me hard. I am trainable



Yes, sir. But for crying out loud, let us at least give you some of the credit...


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 6, 2018)

I have a good friend, now a CRNA making big bucks, formerly 18D with 5th Group.  We used to work together when he was a flight nurse and I was a flight medic.  He wore a gaudy SF ring and I would tease him mercilessly about wearing women's jewelry, and how I didn't need to compensate for a small penis or a crappy military service with an external sign. We were both good-natured about it, all in fun.

@Viper1 , that's a nice ring, and you have definitely earned the right.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 26, 2019)

The ring got airborne qualified today. Heck yeah


----------



## Dame (Aug 27, 2019)

Might have to look into one of these for someone. In the process of working on the knife for Christmas. Thank-ya-lordy he's already got the Rolex.


----------

